# Let the Season Begin!!!



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Was in a steelhead stream today (working, wishin I was fishin)...saw several fresh chromers swimming around. Even managed to catch one bare handed!!! A solid, bright chrome female iwth numerous lamprey scars around 28"-29" Will post pics later. Time to start hitting the rivers!!!!


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

An eastern river?


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

Someone leave the barn door open I smell some bull s*%#t


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

ironfish said:


> Someone leave the barn door open I smell some bull s*%#t


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm ya im not sure either..lol.lets see the pics..


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

No BS.... They're in! I just got this one about an hour ago!


----------



## brickman (Jun 2, 2008)

I stopped by an east side creek on the way home from work today, thought it was real early but what the heck. Well to my surprise this is what I saw.. 
Fresh and zipped. What a shame.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Hmm. 

Seeya on conneaut


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

:boy:


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

ParmaBass said:


> No BS.... They're in! I just got this one about an hour ago!


Hahahahhahahahahahaha


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

Got this bad boy in mid july.


----------



## jhrules8 (Apr 14, 2009)

what i would do to catch a steelhead right now.....


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

ParmaBass said:


> No BS.... They're in! I just got this one about an hour ago!


I know that ice from anywhere!!!!!!!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

But serious, i have heard reports of guys catching steel here and there off conny(and yes shore) and trolling around the mouth of the ash!!!!

But I would realy love to see that hand caught steel!!!!


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

ironfish said:


> Someone leave the barn door open I smell some bull s*%#t


No BS here. first pic was the fish in the water before I was able to beach it and grab it.. BobcatJB witnessed it as well


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

steelheadBob said:


> But serious, i have heard reports of guys catching steel here and there off conny(and yes shore) and trolling around the mouth of the ash!!!!
> 
> *But I would realy love to see that hand caught steel!!!! *


I know a guy that can walk up to a steelhead and pet it like a puppy  I've seen him do it...


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Thats cool.....
the first fish looks more like a male under the water. 
but cool pics.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

well my friend has a spot he get them all year .... do you think he would take me


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

firstflight111 said:


> well my friend has a spot he get them all year .... do you think he would take me


cold creek trout camp!!!!!


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

I'd like to believe you but, the more I look at your pics the less believable they seem to be......just an opinion.


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey Parma, that's a really nice looking steelhead pic!


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

I_Shock_Em said:


> No BS here. first pic was the fish in the water before I was able to beach it and grab it.. BobcatJB witnessed it as well


Dude you got to change your handle to the "fish whisperer"

ironfish


----------



## center pin daddy (Apr 15, 2004)

The fish in the first picture honestly looks like a King Salmon. We don't get many in Ohio, but I know a few are caught every year in the Rock and other places. Cool story and pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Chrominator said:


> I'd like to believe you but, the more I look at your pics the less believable they seem to be......just an opinion.
> 
> 
> Is this story more than likely BS?
> ...


So how do the pics make it less believable?

SteelheadBob- It's the same fish. It was the only fish in this 50 meter stretch. Look at the lamprey markings in both pictures, they match up.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I received a text message from BobcatJB when this happened, I'm a believer.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Looking forward to the 2010 season. Bring on the rain and cool temps!! Nice pic!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

That fish looks more footballish - like the old London strain.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Anyhow - Let it Begin!


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

I_Shock_Em said:


> So how do the pics make it less believable?


Maybe I should have kept my opinion to myself on this one. Not trying to pick on your post or anything they just don't look the same to me, that's all. The fish in the water looks like a male and the other is obviously a female. Anyhow, nice pictures and the sooner they get in the streams the better! Good luck to you and have a safe and successful season!


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

I believe you 100% man. Nice fish! we caught 30" male on a spreader and a minnow 500ft from the 72nd discharge, caught it almost a week ago actually. Bob found a dead fish in the rock today also... Fish can be caught this time of year.. :B See ya on the river!

Tight Lines,
Ray


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

RockyRiverRay said:


> I believe you 100% man. Nice fish! we caught 30" male on a spreader and a minnow 500ft from the 72nd discharge, caught it almost a week ago actually. Bob found a dead fish in the rock today also... Fish can be caught this time of year.. :B See ya on the river!
> 
> Tight Lines,
> Ray


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

Wait, so a moderator posts a pic of a dead fish an no one has any acusations of BS and name calling, yet a guy working for EPA or what ever the organization is is a liar? Come on, I would figure all you internet experts would know that night temps in the 50s bring august fish in.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

stream_stalker said:


> Wait, so a moderator posts a pic of a dead fish an no one has any acusations of BS and name calling, yet a guy working for EPA or what ever the organization is is a liar? Come on, I would figure all you internet experts would know that night temps in the 50s bring august fish in.


Being a mod has nothing to do with it!!!!!
Some one wants to say that photo is B.S., they have that right to, go right ahead... Just because I have the title of a "MOD" doesnt mean im not a member just like you, I just have a few more keys on my keyboard then everyone else, thats all!!!!!! So lets not throw the MOD thing up in the air, please. 
If I read the post right, only 2% said B.S. and another 2% just made a comment saying it looks differant in the photos...... Didnt see any name calling! And just to ease anyones mind, listen to the date....






And the Steelhead Season begins.................................


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Be patient guys, be patient! The time will come! I still want to keep bangin' the walleyes and muskies!!!

Nick, how'd you guys do Thurs?? give me a ring or email me dude.


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

ShutUpNFish said:


> Be patient guys, be patient! The time will come! I still want to keep bangin' the walleyes and muskies!!!
> 
> Nick, how'd you guys do Thurs?? give me a ring or email me dude.


Paul, we got into a half a dozen last night (steelhead). The temp dropped way below what it was calling for and a pod of rouge fish moved in. This morning the radio said it was 47 degrees out at sunup. I'll be in canada next weekend putting adams reel through the ringers on chrome kings, should be a good time i'll give you a buzz.

Bob, your job sounds to mathmatical if you had to figure out the percentage of bashing, i'll go back to lurking as threads like this are the exact reason that some of the steelhead greats in this state don't share there years of information anymore.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

stream_stalker said:


> Paul, we got into a half a dozen last night (steelhead). The temp dropped way below what it was calling for and a pod of rouge fish moved in. This morning the radio said it was 47 degrees out at sunup. I'll be in canada next weekend putting adams reel through the ringers on chrome kings, should be a good time i'll give you a buzz.
> 
> Bob, your job sounds to mathmatical if you had to figure out the percentage of bashing, i'll go back to lurking as threads like this are the exact reason that some of the steelhead greats in this state don't share there years of information anymore.


Are you kidding me, I can catch steel, not do math.... I was taking a guess on the numbers.......
But it is a shame that alot of the old timers dont come around anymore!!!!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I went down there this morning and when I stepped into that water I was shocked at how cold it was..sent chills up my body giving me goosebumps. I went down just to practice casting on my center pin with crayfish and I caught a sheephead with NO eyes and you could see right through its head..so creepy..ended up going to rockliffe and hooked into something big felt a nice thump and it was off. got a smallie and got pretty good at casting that beast....I did get the vibe that steelhead were there. here is the FREAK


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

FISHIN216 said:


> I went down there this morning and when I stepped into that water I was shocked at how cold it was..sent chills up my body giving me goosebumps. I went down just to practice casting on my center pin with crayfish and I caught a sheephead with NO eyes and you could see right through its head..so creepy..ended up going to rockliffe and hooked into something big felt a nice thump and it was off. got a smallie and got pretty good at casting that beast....I did get the vibe that steelhead were there. here is the FREAK



Thats a sheephead.


----------



## x_tc-dae (Aug 25, 2009)

FISHIN216 said:


> I went down there this morning and when I stepped into that water I was shocked at how cold it was..sent chills up my body giving me goosebumps. I went down just to practice casting on my center pin with crayfish and I caught a sheephead with *NO eyes* and you could see right through its head..so creepy..ended up going to rockliffe and hooked into something big felt a nice thump and it was off. got a smallie and got pretty good at casting that beast....I did get the vibe that steelhead were there. here is the FREAK


My dad used to say this when ever I caught a fish and he did not. "Check and see if that fish have eyes?" 

Oddly enough this was the first fish I have seen that dont have eyes lol


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

saw this gal floating by the rock hall this morning..had lamprey marks..I would put it in the 12-15 pound range. sad


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

while working this morning, saw a nice steelie washed up on edgewater beach


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Are they being washed up because of the water temperatures? Or is this just normal to see that many dead steelhead?


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Also, with the temps warming back up are we going to lose our chance at early steel for a couple of weeks? What are folks thinking regarding the usual labor day push?

Steelhead theorists, tell me what's going to happen! I am sick to death of trying to chase muskies


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Clayton said:


> Also, with the temps warming back up are we going to lose our chance at early steel for a couple of weeks? What are folks thinking regarding the usual labor day push?
> 
> Steelhead theorists, tell me what's going to happen! I am sick to death of trying to chase muskies


We need some cold north rains.......


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Seriously!! I will be living up here till sept 10th, bring on the hail storms! OK well maybe not hail storms but gimme sleet at least. Like... Thursday or Friday would be nice. Stupid sunshine and warm weather. Maybe I'll try the river mouths at first light. 

How far up the rocky should I bother to fish in the mornings, anyone want to give some advice? I have been ITCHING to get into some steel for months now  It's so bad in fact that I have only caught one freaking carp all summer, so I haven't had a decent fight in ages. Help a fellow OGFer out!


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

Lets fish!!!!!!


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Should be some steelies available now from the piers/walls atleast at night. Im surprised there arent people posting their catches on here yet.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

yonderfishin said:


> Should be some steelies available now from the piers/walls atleast at night. Im surprised there arent people posting their catches on here yet.


Doubtful. Daytime temps in the 90s + nighttime lows above 70 + south/west winds = probably not. Need the cooler evening temps and a north wind to bring some cooler water toward the shores.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Steel Cranium said:


> Doubtful. Daytime temps in the 90s + nighttime lows above 70 + south/west winds = probably not. Need the cooler evening temps and a north wind to bring some cooler water toward the shores.


Yup , that would be the best scenerio but with dead fish turning up in the river ( though not in any great numbers ) you know they arent swimming from the deepest holes in the lake to get there , some have to be holding somewhere in the area so they can be deciding to try the river from time to time. That means they have to pass into the river channel at the mouth. Im not suggesting that the fishing can be good , just that the opportunity is there. I dont know how wide the other rivers are at the mouth but the Huron isnt all that wide , the main channel is pretty narrow compared to some and should give a decent shot at passerby steelhead.


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

They are saying the temp on saturday will be 68 degrees with a low of 53


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I was just talking with my dad and he says the amount of daylight is what causes the fish to start into the river. As the days start getting shorter it triggers the fish just like it does with migrating birds , and thats why they are starting to enter the river and it dont matter so much what the temperature is. This makes sense but is it correct ?


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

dcfisherman said:


> They are saying the temp on saturday will be 68 degrees with a low of 53


yaaa baby,rough seas,rains,coldfront=a few fish(hopefully) catch me honing the river this weekend,lakes gonna be toooooo rough......o wait...idk ???!!!!??? lol


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

yonderfishin said:


> I was just talking with my dad and he says the amount of daylight is what causes the fish to start into the river. As the days start getting shorter it triggers the fish just like it does with migrating birds , and thats why they are starting to enter the river and it dont matter so much what the temperature is. This makes sense but is it correct ?


It doesn't matter how short the day is, if the lethal water temp is low 70's and the rivers are 80 degrees they are not going to make a suicide mission. I'm sure it's a combination of the two. Photo periods may trigger fish to move toward shore and stage, but water temps, I would say, have a bigger factor in fish actually pushing a river. I used to think flow had more of a hand in it, until I witnessed fish after fish pushing conneaut through a half dried up riffle with no elivated flows beeing around for better than a month. 

I would also guess that native fish on the west coast are more sparked by photoperiods than ours given that flow and water temps are pretty consistant year after year, but then again that is where those fish are suposed to be and not a solely rain fall dependent river like ours.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I would have to agree with Stream Stalker


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

saw a dead steelie by horse ford today


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

yonderfishin said:


> Should be some steelies available now from the piers/walls atleast at night. Im surprised there arent people posting their catches on here yet.


Perhaps they are smarter than to post it on the net Over 1300 views on this thread


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Amen Rio. I'll be going to see for myself. I'll take copious pics... and I'll post a report... Sometime around November when the secret's out 

But yeah, this Saturday is when I'm betting on. Cold weather, several days of sporadic rain. This could do it!!!! Or disappoint us all lol.


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

reo said:


> Perhaps they are smarter than to post it on the net Over 1300 views on this thread


Finally some wisdom:Banane35:. 

You know, there are other places to fish with cooler water conditions that have salmon and steelhead in much greater abundance this time of year. May take a little research and some driving time, but it's definitely worth more than pursuing a few fish sweating it out in 75 deg water and being talked about on the internet. Lake Erie tribs are at BEST hit or miss this time of year and when it's warm the scale definitely tilts more toward miss.

I've seen summers much cooler than this and not seen a peep about more than a few fish being around. Hope you all aren't gravely dissapointed your first time out, but reality may dictate otherwise. Gotta love internet fishing reports :doh:.

C510I


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Water was 60 degrees and the fish seemed active yesterday.






Oh wait. That was my fish tank .. . .


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

CARL510ISLE said:


> Finally some wisdom:Banane35:.
> 
> You know, there are other places to fish with cooler water conditions that have salmon and steelhead in much greater abundance this time of year. May take a little research and some driving time, but it's definitely worth more than pursuing a few fish sweating it out in 75 deg water and being talked about on the internet. Lake Erie tribs are at BEST hit or miss this time of year and when it's warm the scale definitely tilts more toward miss.
> 
> ...




Cant doubt the wisdom in that post. Still , if I was close enough I would be out there giving it a shot , even if just to take the edge off the fishing bug and make the wait easier. Even if nothing is caught , you arent out anything but night time television or a few hours sleep


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

yonderfishin said:


> Cant doubt the wisdom in that post. Still , if I was close enough I would be out there giving it a shot , even if just to take the edge off the fishing bug and make the wait easier. Even if nothing is caught , you arent out anything but night time television or a few hours sleep


If I lived in Findlay, I would be driving northwest instead of northeast until Oct or Nov. The eastern lake Michigan tribs normally produce well in the early season. Once it starts to slow, Ohio's numbers start taking over.


----------

